# Honda GX choke on runs/choke off cuts out. Smoking too when warm.



## John Paul Cummings (Dec 30, 2016)

wonderin if any1 can guide me here.. Got a GX160 2.4kva generator. had to disconnect the oil switch to get spark. Then she fired up on choke no probs. BUT!!! As she starts to warm up she starts smoking a light white smoke and starts popping thru exhaust, this gets progressively worse until I switch her off as im scared shes overheating. 
If I try to open the choke I get around 1/2 open and she cuts out, though I can save this from cutting out by closing the choke a little. 
I cleaned up the carb when I first got her and she looked fine on inspection. Oil maybe a tad low as I have to tilt the engine a little to see the oil appear through the fill hole. Where im sure to fill it properly it should be right upto the lip of this port.
She feels like good compression though I haven't had plug out yet to put a da of oil in to see if it lifts compression, I also need a compression test meter too which I will be ordering with the plug wrench.
I took the valve cover off and all seems well with the valves, yet ive not yet tore her apart to check the seating.
I did try loosening the petrol cap as ive had that vacuum problem before which stops an engine running off choke and that didn't make any difference.
Also I tried adjusting the mix screw/brass needle valve and despite being a massive.

ONE VIP QUESTION! How does the engine get oil upto the valve rocker and spring area? as ive ran the motor with the valve cover off and I couldn't see any oil getting jetted or splashed up from anywhere? is she too low on oil maybe too?


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Carburetor still not clean enough. Did you remove the main jet and nozzle and make sure all passage ways are clear. The popping as it warms up is likely from running on choke. Valve area typically just gets an oil mist, but good enough for lubrication. Make sure oil is at full level, this may also be why you have no spark with oil switch hooked up.

Best of Luck, and Happy New Year!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------

